# Autotrail Frontier Savannah.



## sennen523

Hello All,
Has anyone ordered, or already bought a Autotrail Savannah or any model in the new Frontier range.
I would like to use this post to exchange ideas, problems or concerns.

I am very interested in changing to the Savannah, which is a complete new model and replaces the Cheyenne 740S. My first impressions are very good, with even better build quality and more kit as standard. If anyone has experienced any floor delamination, Autotrail have assured me that this has now been resolved in production.
I do not have any connections with Autotrail other than owning one.
Regards,
sennen523


----------



## Broom

Hi Sennen

Nice Motorhomes, but have not got any operational experience of them.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## pomme1

Make sure the beds are long enough for you before you buy.


----------



## steco1958

I picked up my Autotrail Delaware, in May this year, no problems to report


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi,
We got our Frontier Scout in June this year and have been very pleased with it.
I have only looked at the new Autotrail range on the internet but they do look as if they have made on or two changes to them such as rounding off the corners in the kitchen and changing the upholstery.

We are calling into Brownhills tomorrow on our way to Rutland so,hopefully,we can have a nosy at some of the new models!

To sum up I think the quality of Autotrail is very good and I would certainly buy another (although it will not be tomorrow!).

Val


----------



## sennen523

Thanks MaxandPaddy,
It's nice to hear you are pleased with your Scout and thanks for your comments.

Kind Regards,
Al 
sennen523.


----------



## sennen523

Hi pomme1,
I know what you mean about the beds on the 740S. I have looked at the Savannah beds and they are OK.

Kind Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## Rosbotham

How tall are you? I had a look around one of them at the NEC and found I was scraping my head on the roof in the shower. There's an elevated floor in the whole of the bedroom that didn't leave much headroom. I'm 6ft tall...hardly out of the ordinary. Don't think it would be enough to stop me buying one in the future, but be aware.


----------



## Bacchus

I've got a chieftain on order - should be getting it in February/march. 
I like: 
- The transverse bed 
- The garage. 
- large kitchen
- Sep toilet
- Old style heating arrangements using a radiator
- The space

I don't like:
- Not being able to have a factory fitted additional battery
- The flimsy smelly new style Thetford toilet
- The lack of headroom in the shower (but I've got over it)
- The new locker doors
- Hook up arrangements - socket now buried in the back of a locker. I've now got to get on my hands and knees in the pouring rain to plug in! Why?


The Savannah looks good to me- spacious! Only thing that stops me getting it is the lack of a fixed bed 'cause I'm lazy!


----------



## sennen523

HI Bacchus and thanks for your post.
I know what you mean with the EHU socket in a locker, it doesn't seem sensible, although you would probably get used to it.

I haven't heard about the problems with the Thetford toilet.

With a 2nd Leisure battery, It's very easy for a dealer to fit one as long as they are both 110Ah. Perhaps you could do a deal with your dealer? 

The Savanna has got fixed beds, but singles.
Hope you enjoy your new Autotrail.
Kind Regards,


----------



## Bacchus

I thought I'd seen all the autotrail range - obviously not. She who must be obeyed has and remembers the Savannah but kept quiet. You see I rather fancy the idea of the single bed layout. Unromantic but very practical!!. SWMBO thinks differently!! I really like the layout where you have an access door to a rear full width bathroom. :roll: A cold shiver has just run down my spine - I bet some bright spark is going to say Autotrail has do that as well!! All the best. Hope I haven't spoilt your topic as I think it's a good one. Keep 'em coming


----------



## sennen523

Thanks for all your posts and comments.
Has anyone else ordered an AUTOTRAIL in the FRONTIER range?
sennen523.


----------



## peribro

We've got a Cherokee ordered - due for delivery next month. Our first motorhome so can't compare to anything before. However we did a lot of research including walking many miles at last month's NEC and we were very impressed by everything we saw with the Frontier range. We chose the Cherokee as we wanted a fixed bed and the layout seems to offer the ability to get on and off it without climbing over each other! We thought about the TAG axle ones but not having had a motorhome before, I thought that I'd better start with something smaller! The dealer will be fitting an alarm, extra leisure battery and airide suspension and I will probably go with the SV Tech weight upgrade to 4250kgs once I've taken delivery. Getting very excited now!


----------



## sennen523

Hi peribro,
Thanks for your post and comments. We currently have a 2007 Cheyenne 696G and are very impressed with the new Frontier range.
Hope you enjoy your first Motorhome and the Cherokee.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## ingram

Bacchus said:


> : I really like the layout where you have an access door to a rear full width bathroom. :roll: A cold shiver has just run down my spine - I bet some bright spark is going to say Autotrail has do that as well!! All the best. Hope I haven't spoilt your topic as I think it's a good one. Keep 'em coming


Autocruise Augusta! ....and when you are both in your separate beds you can see each other instead of having a damned great wardrobe between your heads!...... and the beds are below the level of the windows so you aren't sleeping against the window and the curtains don't hang down all scrunched up on top of the bed....... oh, and it has a good kitchen work area. In the Autotrail Savannah, if you have the grille flap open there is no-where to stand to reach the limited worktop space which is at the back corner of the kitchen, especially if you are only 5" 1'. The Autotrail looks smarter from the outside, in fact, 'very nice'.

All just my opinion of course 

Oh!, and be it not for me to advertise for other people, but Johns Cross has an Augusta in stock and according to Peter, ( of Johns Cross ) they seem to be the best dealer to buy from. 

Harvey


----------



## sennen523

Thanks ingram,
Yes, the Autocruise Augusta is certainly a good contender to the Savannah but more expensive.
There is a good group test in the December 2009, Which Motorcaravan.

sennen523.


----------



## averhamdave

... and the Autotrail won't drop to bits


----------



## Rosbotham

sennen523 said:


> There is a good group test in the December 2009, Which Motorcaravan.


Saw that test. Thought it very curious that they didn't have a Chausson Allegro 96 in the line up.


----------



## sennen523

There must be someone else who has ordered a new Autotrail !!!
Come on, let's here from you.

Kind Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## stan1

Yep...ordered a new Apache 632 after much trekking at the NEC. 3.0 engine and autobox.

The missus liked the transverse rear bed with the rear window. We ordered an extra leisure battery, a large solar panel, bike rack and a bigger tv with the se pack.

Really liked the layout, build quality and the driving position. Much nicer all round than the autosleeper that we had via the dreadful Marquis.

Due Feb/March.


----------



## sennen523

Hello stan1,
Hope you enjoy your new Autotrail. The bigger TV monitor is well worth it. We currently have a Cheyenne 696 low bed, with a transverse rear bed. You do feel the cold through the window (even though double glazed) when it's VERY cold, but only a minor problem. The single bed Savannah will be same I think.
The Fiat X2/50 is brilliant to drive, even better with the bigger engine.

Have you done anything about the water ingress problem. Apparently, Fiat's are coming out of the factory with an engine cover but with no other mods done?

Kind Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## mygalnme

We looked in the new Savanna at Lincoln show,the only thing I was,t sure about in the bedroom was the wardrobe placed between the beds :!: when turning in the night would you bang your head on the side :?: We have the 740S and the beds are slightly shorter and we just get away with them being long enough. Happy motoring anyway
M&T


----------



## erneboy

I see you are talking about the new Thetford toilets, we have one and think it is very poor. There has been discussion about these before. Here is what I said about them. I will not have a van with one of these again.



We too have a Thetford C250 in our van which is 18 months old. When it was new the cassettes were faulty, Thetford were little help. They had no parts and we would just have to wait. The fault in ours was that the blade velves did not close tightly and so when carrying then they emptied into my shoes. Eventually we got new blade valves which cured that problem.

The toilet seems flimsy to me. It does not flush at all well, most of the time we end up wiping the bowl with toilet roll. The whole toilet is difficult to clean because there are little nooks and crannies you cannot get a cloth into.

All in all, by comparison to the toilets fitted in previous vans, I think the C250 is cheaply made, nasty, badly designed and barely fit for purpose. I have tried discussing this with Spinney, our dealer and direct with Thetford, neither are interested.

I got a bit upset with Thetford on this Forum and demanded help so that we would know when we could have the parts which would allow us to use our new van. They telephoned me and quite literally told me to Pi.. off and posted a similar but milder reply on the forum. They, quite simply, do not care about customers, Alan.


----------



## sennen523

Hello crazyhead,
We have thought about this with the centre wardrobe but the good points outway the doubtful points as a whole with the van.
Do you think the washroom area is better at the back (740S) or mid van as in the Savannah?

Regards,
Al.


----------



## sennen523

Hello erneboy,
Are Autotrail fitting the THETFORD C250 to all their new vans?

Thanks for your post.
Regards,
Al.


----------



## erneboy

Sorry Sennen, I do not know about current Autotrail vans. But I do think that toilet is best avoided, Alan.


----------



## mygalnme

Hi Al, personally I prefer an end bathroom, but its down to personal choice I think. I did like the larger kitchen in the Savanna...womens choice obviously  My hubby rather liked the Chieftan :?: for the longer seats in the lounge area....and so it goes  if the good outweigh the bad I say go for it, and Good Luck
regards Margaret


----------



## DJP

Bacchus


> - Hook up arrangements - socket now buried in the back of a locker. I've now got to get on my hands and knees in the pouring rain to plug in! Why?


The idea is that you leave the hook up cable plugged into the van and the lead coiled up on the shelf in the locker. Then you just have to reach into the locker and take the coil out and plug into the mains. Job done!
Dennis


----------



## Annsman

Peribo, hold fast with getting the upgrade for the weight. We have the Cheyenne 660 which is the same layout bar the kitchen fittings being round. I notice you say you haven't had a van before so I'll just throw 10 penneth on the payload if I may.

This layout is one we researched for months before we bought it and there should be enough payload at 4000Kgs for almost any occassion. We have had aircon, solar panel,(2), 135 litre water tank extra leisure battery, 60 litre gas tank, 2000/4000 watt inverter and microwave added to it. We carry a twin tub washing machine when on long tours, a folding bike under the bed, and I've got a spare wheel too. With all this and a half tank of fresh water we are still under the legal weight for the van.

So it might be an idea to try a tour in the van with all your stuff with you before paying to have it's weight upgraded and you might find you don't need it. This game's expensive enough without paying out for stuff you don't need!


----------



## peribro

Annsman, thanks for the post. That's an impressive amount of extra kit you are carrying so I will probably take your advice and wait to see how it goes. I had also been thinking about a larger water tank as I've read elsewhere that the supplied one is somewhat small - again I will wait to see how it goes.


----------



## Annsman

If you want Autotrail to fit it during the build you will need to order it before the build run commences. The one let down with the van I think is the small waste tank, 55 litres, but I don't think you can change that, but it might be worth asking Autotrail.

We do seem to have a lot of kit but we are away for several months at a time when we go touring. We do use it too!


----------



## colbr44

Hi yes have a new Frontier Chieftain Mid Garage Model, in 2010 range, got an excellent deal as my 2008 Apache had a complete delam on the floor and Autotrail wanted to take it back for 5 months to fix, luckily i have a commercial law training and i ended up getting a very good deal on the chieftain.... did a shakedown and had to take back to dealer as had a number of electrical problems, i am still not satisfied that i am still waiting for a cover to a cable conduit.
Also i got a Sat dish fitted with a pace sky 12v box, they removed the autotrail freeview box, which has completely stumped me as i will be using the satellite on most occasions however there could be times when due to trees or other obstructions i will not be able to use the sat, does anyone have any advice on this.

I love this van though the space is incredible and i feel that there is less rolling with the Al Ko and twin axle.


----------



## Bacchus

Picked up my 2010 Chieftain last Wednesday and took it up to TOWtal to have a towbar and 70l gas tank fitted. Very happy with it. None of the horror stories about reverse gear. Very smooth drive and loads of power. Just a couple of negatives at the moment - the nosing to a shelf came away in my hand and I was irritated to see that the handy little vacuum mounted in the wardrobe has been replaced by a cheap looking electric floor sweeper. This is just penny pinching on the part of Autotrail - not impressed.


----------



## Elvis1709

sennen523 said:


> Hello All,
> Has anyone ordered, or already bought a Autotrail Savannah or any model in the new Frontier range.
> I would like to use this post to exchange ideas, problems or concerns.
> 
> I am very interested in changing to the Savannah, which is a complete new model and replaces the Cheyenne 740S. My first impressions are very good, with even better build quality and more kit as standard. If anyone has experienced any floor delamination, Autotrail have assured me that this has now been resolved in production.
> I do not have any connections with Autotrail other than owning one.
> Regards,
> sennen523


Hi, 
Like you I have Cheyanne [632Se] and I am seriosly looking at the Savanna. Love the twin beds and the whole of the rear and it is a lovely build with a lot of enhancements against the Cheyanne which we love. If you do sign on the dotted lin and buy it, let me know what you think.
Steve [Elvis1709]


----------



## Elvis1709

sennen523 said:


> Hello All,
> Has anyone ordered, or already bought a Autotrail Savannah or any model in the new Frontier range.
> I would like to use this post to exchange ideas, problems or concerns.
> 
> I am very interested in changing to the Savannah, which is a complete new model and replaces the Cheyenne 740S. My first impressions are very good, with even better build quality and more kit as standard. If anyone has experienced any floor delamination, Autotrail have assured me that this has now been resolved in production.
> I do not have any connections with Autotrail other than owning one.
> Regards,
> sennen523


Hi Sennen,
We are seriously thinkng about te Savanna, but we have a coupleof concerns: The Savanna has an 85w Solar Panel. On our Cheyanne we have a 130W Panel. I am concerned the 85W may not be powerful enough. Also, Savanna only has LED lighting, powered by he solar panel. I may be wrong but I got the impression that the lighting is not bright enough. Could be an illusion, but have you any thoughts?
Steve [Elvis1709]


----------



## sennen523

Hi Steve(Elvis1709),
Sorry for the late reply, have just got back from Spain/ Portugal.
My current 696 has a 85W solar panel fitted and I have been very pleased with it. I have also fitted LED lighting. I don't think the solar panel on the Savannah will be any problem and adequate for the average 12V usage.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## Elvis1709

sennen523 said:


> Hi Steve(Elvis1709),
> Sorry for the late reply, have just got back from Spain/ Portugal.
> My current 696 has a 85W solar panel fitted and I have been very pleased with it. I have also fitted LED lighting. I don't think the solar panel on the Savannah will be any problem and adequate for the average 12V usage.
> 
> Regards,
> sennen523.


Hi Sennen523,

Thanks for your very useful inf. Ref the 85w Solar Panel, we are intending to be heavy users. As well as the 15" TV up front, we have a 19" TV for the Satellite TV which uses a lot of power! My wife also likes a lot of light. We were thinking of adding a 130watt from our Cheyanne to add to the 85watt panel. Do you think it's overkill????

Interested to see your mpg of 25mph for your 696. I'm hoping to achive the same on the 3litre auto Savannah, but maybe I'm beng a bit optimistic. The dealer says I'll only get about 22/23mpg. What do you think.

Lucky you in Spain / Portugal. Wish we could get away for a bit longer. But we do go away a lot to your neck of the wood [Rhos-on Sea].We love that area and Llandudno etc. Great part of the world. :lol:

May see you around
Elvis1709 :roll:


----------



## Happyrunner

*Autotrail Motorhomes*

Hi All

We are due to pick up our new Savannah today, just in the nick of time as we are booked for the Peterborough Show.

With regards to the comments on solar panels, we too have had a 130W panel over the past 3 years as we are heavy users of power.
As the Savannah comes with an 85w panel we are contemplating mounting our 130w onto the roof rack. (May as well make use of it and add a 2nd leisure battery for good measure.)

Also I am given to understand that the Savannah's panel only feeds the leisure battery, whereas we have always had a battery master which tops up the engine battery as well, so eliminating any starting problems.


----------



## Happyrunner

*Autotrail Motorhomes*

Hi All

We are due to pick up our new Savannah today, just in the nick of time as we are booked for the Peterborough Show.

With regards to the comments on solar panels, we too have had a 130W panel over the past 3 years as we are heavy users of power.
As the Savannah comes with an 85w panel we are contemplating mounting our 130w onto the roof rack. (May as well make use of it and add a 2nd leisure battery for good measure.)

Also I am given to understand that the Savannah's panel only feeds the leisure battery, whereas we have always had a battery master which tops up the engine battery as well, so eliminating any starting problems.


----------



## zulurita

I don't know whether you know it or not?

Auto-Trail install the solar panel via the Sargent charging unit. The charging unit can only take solar panels up to 100W.

As far as I know it doesn't give a charge to the vehicle battery. 

When I got my mh the solar panel was transferred to the new mh by the dealer but they didn't install it via the charging unit as they should have done.

I also have a battery master and works well as over the bad weather this winter it was unused for 4 weeks and started first time.

I was also concerned that if the charging unit developed a fault, would the solar panel out put etc be affected.

I prefer my set up at present unless somone can tell me otherwise.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

We have a 100W Solar Panel wired in through the Sargent Panel and it charges both vehicle and leisure battery's.

On our second week at CC Wharfdale and although we have hook up we have not charged the battery's up via the battery charger, both read 12.6V at the moment and highest they get 13.2V.

One of the best items we have bought £260.00 installed by me.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## seamusog

Hi Elvis,
as Rita just mentioned,the sargent ecu box will only take 100W. If you are thinking of installing the 130w panel via the sargent box I can tell you without fear of contradiction,you will fry the regulator in the ecu box.( no prizes for quessing how I know this  ) But I am eternally greatful to Ian Sargent for extricating me from from the smelly stuff I landed in. I had to lead my extra 120w panel directly to the batteries via a regulator.

We picked up our new Arapaho on 1st March,there were some faults on the van but Brownhills soon put them right and paid for my fuel from Scotland to Newark and back! (that should put the cat among the pigeons,sorry Brownhills)
We have not had a chance to use the van yet as the mrs is recovering from breast cancer,she is doing well,after a few ups and downs,when she finishes the treatment we will be back on the road again.regards,seamus.


----------



## MrsPooh

Hi Senna,
We were equally impressed with the Savannah.
We have ordered one and am expecting delivery early July so will monitor this post with interest.


----------



## sennen523

Hello MrsPooh, Our Savannah is due to arrive any day now (should have been 23rd April). I will post any findings/comments etc.
sennen523.


----------



## Elvis1709

sennen523 said:


> Hello MrsPooh, Our Savannah is due to arrive any day now (should have been 23rd April). I will post any findings/comments etc.
> sennen523.


Hi Sennen,
Hope you've got your Savannah now, albeit late, Look forward to hearing your views. Our's is due 1st.July
Elvis1709 :lol:


----------



## sennen523

Hi Elvis1709,
Just had call from the Dealer that Autotrail are 10 days behind with the builds so will be around the 7th May now.
sennen523.


----------



## AeroHOT

Hi all. We took delivery of 2010 Frontier Cherokee at the beginning of June....and so far have managed just one night away in it! It was delivered to the dealer with a non-functioning PSU, so he was unable to start the PDI. The PSU was changed out by the dealer and we took ownership on 2nd June. On the 4th we set off on our first trip and first impressions were excellent...great to drive and much quieter than our previous motorhome (2003 Burstner Harmony on a Fiat 2.8 JTD). Only hiccup was the circular side table coming adrift from its mountings....it is only held on with a couple of 1/2 inch screws...hmm! We set up on pitch, had some lunch, and set about checking everything out. Only issues noted were the waste tank showing full when it was empty and the battery current showing a drawdown of - 55 Amps. Next we tried to unravel the secrets of the entertainment system which features 3 separate remote controls....this was ultimately successful once I replaced a blown fuse for the flip down tv screen and realised there was no battery in the DVD/Radio remote control. Hmmmm. After approx 1 hour the 12v system shut down with an error message of "PSU over temp. Cooling down" on the control panel. After a further hour and a half it was still the same despite being shut off at the mains. I followed the instructions for re-booting the system without success. Next morning it still hadn't recovered so we headed back to the dealer, fortunately it is summer and we didn't actually need light, water or heating! The dealer appears to be very responsive in trying to resolve the fault(s) and for that matter so do Sargent - the maker of the PSU/Control system but to date a new PSU and data cable don't appear to have resolved the problem. This week a new control panel is being tried , so fingers crossed!! I was hoping that any gremlins with a new van would be minor and easily resolved...but on this experience the quality control at the factory would appear to be a bit lacking and this means the dealer is under some pressure now to find the answers....hopefully he is up to it! Ill let you know how this unfolds. 
Cheers 
Stewart


----------



## Sargent

Hi AreoHOT, I am sorry to hear of your problems, which do appear to be very confusing not to say frustrating. Could you please send me a PM or give me a call on our technical support number 01482 678981 I would like to check a few things and talk to the dealer if that is okay with you.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## AeroHOT

Thanks for a prompt response and for the support Ian, I called you today and Clive (from your support team) is going to call the dealer tomorrow to see how he is getting on.
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## sennen523

Hi AeroHot,
We took delivery of our Frontier Savannah in May and so far, we are pleased with the layout and the general build quality. We have some snagging faults to be sorted but not as bad as your PSU failure. I have found SARGENT to be excellent in the past and I'm sure they and the dealer will sort this out for you.
I do find Autotrail a bit frustrating with regard build and design quality and I shouldn't have to get my tool kit out to fix minor faults when you have paid over £54K for the van. Here are some examples:-

The same as yours, the boom table bracket loose with 15mm screws used!!
Air pulling in at the pump suction filter.
Unable to retract Aerial fully due to cupboard shelf at wrong height!
EC325 not zero calibrated correctly, reading minus -55Amps.

The washroom mirror is chipped on the edge, what happened to Factory quality control?
We do like Autotrails however and the 2010 models have improved in the past problem areas.
Hope you can enjoy your Autotrail soon.
sennen523


----------



## krism

We got our new 2010 Auto Trail Comanche in May, we had a water leak and the engine management light came on as we drove out the dealership, the deallers replaced the part and fixed the leak.

We had an extra battery fitted and we have run on battery power using 2 TVs and lighting for 4 Days before we set of again, heating and cooking and fridge was on gas. Dont kmow how long it could have really lasted but was definatly comfortable for 4 days not on hook up.

My only real grip is the creaking above the cab, has anybody else got this and found a way of stopping it?

Cheers


----------



## AeroHOT

Sargent said:


> Hi AreoHOT, I am sorry to hear of your problems, which do appear to be very confusing not to say frustrating. Could you please send me a PM or give me a call on our technical support number 01482 678981 I would like to check a few things and talk to the dealer if that is okay with you.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Ian Sargent


Just a follow-up post to say that it looks like the electrical probs (and the other minor glitches) on our new Frontier Cherokee have been resolved and still OK after a weekend powered up at the dealers. Ian, I really appreciate the time you took troubleshooting the system with the dealer on Friday, it is very comforting to know that this level of support is so willingly made available and is a credit to the industry. Many thanks Ian, keep up the good work and credits also to Dyce Caravans for their after sales support!!

Cheers
Stewart


----------



## pomme1

krism,

My van is a lo-line model, so I don't know if yours is the same, but if you have a look at the flat area above the sides of cab roof cut out, you should see a couple of socket screws. Try GENTLY tightening those with a suitable allen key. That cured the creaking on mine.


----------



## krism

Pomme1

Mine is the Hi Line, thank you for your post


----------



## merfy

*2010 Autotrail Chieftain*

We took delivery of our 2010 Chieftain in early March then took it to Europe for 4 months - a decent shake-down.
No moans about it really, we like it but have had a few problems..
1) Inside Hab Door Handle wont unlock door from inside - fixed
2) The new Ent system is flawed - we sit on the bench seats to watch TV/DVD's etc. The speakers are in the doors and against the cab windscreen. For us to hear it - we're not deaf - anyone parked in front or adjacent to us also enjoys the sound! Addn speakers to be fitted in lounge soon and fade out front speakers.
3) No doubt about it the Sog isn't as effective on C250.
4)BIGGEST ISSUE IS WHY HAVE THEY ALTERED THE GRILL AND NOW THERE'S NO FLAME IN THE CENTRE - HOW DO YOU GRILL BACON??

The big plus is we've got a brilliant dealer (so far).


----------



## peribro

At least you obviously knew which knob to turn on to ignite the grill. On our first trip out in our van, my better half attempted to turn on one of the gas hobs to heat something up. After a few seconds she called me in to tell me the gas wasn't working at which point I noticed a lot of smoke coming out from the grill. She had turned the grill on by mistake and had set light to the tea-towel that had been stopping the grill pan rattling! As if that wasn't bad enough, the same thing happened again a couple of days later - we now eat out!


----------



## Archie007

MaxandPaddy said:


> Hi,
> We got our Frontier Scout in June this year and have been very pleased with it.
> I have only looked at the new Autotrail range on the internet but they do look as if they have made on or two changes to them such as rounding off the corners in the kitchen and changing the upholstery.
> 
> We are calling into Brownhills tomorrow on our way to Rutland so,hopefully,we can have a nosy at some of the new models!
> 
> To sum up I think the quality of Autotrail is very good and I would certainly buy another (although it will not be tomorrow!).
> 
> Val


Hello MaxandPaddy

We are thinking of buying a Scout. The one were looking at has a 3 litre engine. I was wondering about fuel consumption, which engine do you have and what MPG are you getting? Any tips for a budding Scout buyer?

Many thanks


----------



## Archie007

MaxandPaddy said:


> Hi,
> We got our Frontier Scout in June this year and have been very pleased with it.
> I have only looked at the new Autotrail range on the internet but they do look as if they have made on or two changes to them such as rounding off the corners in the kitchen and changing the upholstery.
> 
> We are calling into Brownhills tomorrow on our way to Rutland so,hopefully,we can have a nosy at some of the new models!
> 
> To sum up I think the quality of Autotrail is very good and I would certainly buy another (although it will not be tomorrow!).
> 
> Val


Hello MaxandPaddy

We are thinking of buying a Scout. The one were looking at has a 3 litre engine. I was wondering about fuel consumption, which engine do you have and what MPG are you getting? Any tips for a budding Scout buyer?

Many thanks


----------



## chapter

my bil has a Cherokee frontier 7weeks old it a nice m/h but
the fridge has to be replaced due to the winter vent being left on in hot weather, the dc player overheated and died, the fresh water leaks in the bathroom and on the outlet pipe, and it has a damp small in the wardrobe it looks like the plate for the sat dish is not sealed 
chapter


----------



## aescules

We have a Scout with the 3L engine, we have had it for 6 months and are very pleased with it. It is a great family machine giving great flexibility with its living arrangments.

We have been down to Austria with it, and have just got back from two weeks in SW France with no problems at all. When I first got it I had real problems with the poor fuel consumption , when I went to Austria it only did 18.3 mpg. I took the Fiat on a couple of occasions and they couldnt solve it, so I took it to a local diesel specialist who worked wonders on the vehicle and on my recent French trip it did 22mpg running at 60-65mph

We would find it difficult to fault the Scout its great


----------



## briggsy

*auto trail mohawk*

hi, i purchased a frontier mohawk in Aug 2010.main problem, rear wheel cover has scratched rear panel, cracks appearing around rear clusters, autotrails solution,to spray rear panel which at present flaps like a bird.both garage doors leak,graphics peeling,noisy pump,sink slow to empty,trim fell off, tv/radio stopped working one weekend,traces of mastic all over vehicle, waste tank not reading,table delivered scratched,trim to bathroom door pulls door open(looking at trim fitter had two attempts to fit, trim to shower and silicone seal come away,unable to lock water cap, scratched lenses apart from this its looks a good vehicle, the problem is the way auto-trail pay thier workers on quantity of vehicles made,for £54K i expected a little more, now waiting for autotrails responce, also when visiting factory told vehicle delivered with small milage, it had 150 miles, well know dealershipwho had vehicle delivered by low loader to their main branch and then drove it to our local dealer


----------



## Annsman

Your anger at Autotrail is understandable and I would be just as disappointed, but I would suggest that to get some sort of satisfaction, both van wise and legally, you need to direct your complaints to your dealers. 

They are the people you entered the buying contract with and they are the ones legally responsible under the "Sale of Goods Act". Don't be put off by smooth talk from the sales people, you have the right to a vehicle "fit for purpose" and if they don't act your next call has to be to trading standards.

Good luck!


----------



## peribro

You need to give the dealer a written list of all the faults and a reasonable deadline in which to fix them. I suggest that you reserve your right to reject the van in the event that all the defects are not fixed to your reasonable satisfaction. I suggest that you also ask for compensation in respect of the loss of enjoyment that you have suffered due to the defects and will suffer when the van is off the road. It would probably be no bad thing the keep the appropriate people / department in Autotrail in the loop on what you are doing. Don't forget though that your recourse is against the dealer and not Autotrail.


----------

